
Ask HN: Anyone else seeing massive packet loss between Europe / AWS N.V? - euph0ria
We have servers at Linode and Vultr and none of them can reach AWS N.V. since an hour back. Anyone else seeing this?<p>Linode is investigating the issue. Seems like a NTT problem.<p><pre><code>  HOST: myhost                                      Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1.|-- router1-lon.linode.com                     0.0%    10    0.7   0.7   0.6   1.0   0.0
  2.|-- 109.74.207.0                               0.0%    10    0.9   1.2   0.8   2.9   0.5
  3.|-- ldn-b3-link.telia.net                      0.0%    10    5.4   1.7   1.2   5.4   1.3
  4.|-- ae-13.r24.londen12.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net       0.0%    10    1.4   1.2   1.0   1.4   0.0
  5.|-- ae-5.r24.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net       10.0%    10   66.9  70.9  66.8  79.5   3.9
  6.|-- ash-b1-link.telia.net                     20.0%    10   72.1  74.0  66.8  80.0   6.4
  7.|-- ae-1.a01.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net       10.0%    10   76.1  73.0  67.2  76.7   3.4
  8.|-- ae-2.amazon.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net    40.0%    10   75.6  71.5  70.4  75.6   2.0
  9.|-- 52.93.4.101                               40.0%    10  116.6  84.2  74.2 116.6  16.0
 10.|-- 54.239.110.143                             0.0%    10  101.2  87.1  70.7 104.6  14.6
 11.|-- 54.239.109.7                              50.0%    10   75.4  77.7  75.4  80.3   1.7
 12.|-- 205.251.244.214                           60.0%    10   78.7  83.4  78.7  87.4   4.4
 13.|-- ???                                       100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
 14.|-- ???                                       100.0    10    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
 15.|-- 54.239.110.XXX                            50.0%    10   82.3  95.0  82.3 104.2   8.8
 16.|-- 54.239.108.XX                             60.0%    10   73.3  79.6  73.3  81.7   4.2
 17.|-- 205.251.244.2XX                           66.7%     9   73.9  76.3  73.9  78.5   2.2
 18.|-- ec2.compute-1.amazonaws.com               77.8%     9  111.5 106.2 100.9 111.5   7.5</code></pre>
======
euph0ria
The problem was resolved approximately an hour after it started.

